# Hang-unresponsive:FreeBSD 8.0 beta3 and/or fluxbox problem?



## vaclinux (Sep 1, 2009)

Hai,,
I am just installed the latest version of FreeBSD 8.0 beta3, a sound card in amd64 issue has been/being solved in this version.
Then i install fluxbox as my wm, and i like it, it is just enough for me.
While i am doing in the fluxbox, it is always happen that my pc become unresponsive, is just dead!., but it never happen with i am not running fluxbox.
Another thing that disturb me is, there were message it seems a kernel bug, but i dont know what is it,? i nvr received when i was running 7.2,
the message was


> lock order reversal:
> 1st ... bufwait ....
> 2st ..... dirhash...
> KDB: stack backtrace:
> ...


ps: .... = other message, quite lonk to be typed

Any idea what is going on? The hang was because my fluxbox or the "kernel message"
Thanks


----------



## vaclinux (Sep 7, 2009)

I reinstall back 7.2,
seems i have problem with 8.0 beta 3, since it is beta, may be i am not good to be a beta tester, 
the problem has been reported here.


----------



## ale (Sep 7, 2009)

I have a lot of message about LOR too on 8-BETA3.
That's because I still have some debugging options in my kernconf, as in GENERIC.
Anyway I have no problem with fluxbox running on i386 with nvidia driver.
Which one is the LOR you reported?


----------



## vaclinux (Sep 8, 2009)

In my case the LOR message is followed with unresponsive system, it is just panic, i have to do hard reboot to use the laptop back.
I didnt report it, but some did it.
btw, i am using amd64


----------

